# Office 365 >  >  Disable hyperlink warning message

## troysie

I have just upgraded to Office 365. When I create a hyperlink it brings up a warning" This location maybe unsafe". The link is to a folder on my on computer. How do I disable this warning message

----------


## TMS

Maybe this will help although I have no experience of the problem (or answer).

https://support.office.com/en-gb/art...3-4e7c67147fb4

----------

